# How to view subtitles for right to left languages (Persian, Farsi)



## 2355738 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm trying to view a SRT subtitle file in VLC Media Player, but can't get the program to show the characters correctly. (Farsi/Persian alphabets are shown separately with no ligatures, they should be connected to form words)

- I have opened the subtitles files in Notepad and they are shown correctly, hence not a OS problem.

- I have checked with VLC media player forum and there seems to be no fix for this problem.

- I searched Google and found out some people have made custom builds of either VLC or MPlayer for Linux to fix this problem for Arabic language. (which is very similar in writing to Farsi or Persian). unfortunately using Linux is not an option here.

- tried Mplayer and all I got was question marks.

_________________________________________
my OS: Windows XP Pro SP2

my media player: VLC Media Player 0.8.6d

2 subtitles files that I tried:

http://www.opensubtitles.com/en/subtitles/3175344/persepolis-fa (in this one Farsi alphabet are displayed but as I said not connected)

http://www.opensubtitles.com/en/subtitles/3180076/persepolis-fa (in this one couldn't even get to see Farsi characters)

any suggestion would be much appreciated


----------



## kunafa (Jan 14, 2008)

I used to have a similar problem with Arabic subtitles using different media players. I solved it using the following:
Open Control Panel
Then click on Regional and Language settings.
Click on the languages tab and make sure the box "install files for complex scripts and right-to-left lang..." is checked. This will install support for Arabic and other similar languages. Then click "Apply".
After that click on the advanced tab. There select from drop down list your respective language.
After that select all the check boxes below that drop-down list that include your language.

After that click OK and try again playing your subtitle.

Hope this works for you as it did work for me in case of Arabic.

See ya


----------



## 2355738 (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for the reply. I had that installed already.

I solved to problem by installing VobSub


----------



## houmie (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello 2355738,

may you please help me. I have a similar problem. I have installed VobSub, however the subtitles look totally wrong: This is not even Persian. How are these characters encoded? I have tried many different Persian Subtitles for persepolis, but they all fail. Do you have an idea?

Many Thanks,
Houman

1
00:02:22,880 --> 00:02:24,677
.áØÝÇð ÐÑäÇãå

2
00:02:27,720 --> 00:02:30,553
¡ÎÇäã
.ÈáíØ æ ÐÑäÇãå Êæä


----------



## 2355738 (Dec 31, 2006)

houmie,

did you try what kunafa said? the only thing that I can think of is "install files for complex scripts and right-to-left lang..."

or alternatively uninstall all codecs, media players and get cccp

http://www.cccp-project.net


----------



## houmie (Aug 22, 2008)

many thanks for quick reply.

Tomorrow I am off to Iran and was hoping to take that movie with me with subtitles. Damn.  Why do i do everything last minute.

I have Vista and everything is set for Right to Left writing. I can even type in Persian its no problem. i dont understand why I cant see those charcters.

http://www.opensubtitles.org/en/subtitles/3264393/persepolis-fa

Even here, if you press on Show Preview, it shows part of the Subtitle, do you see it like me or proper Persian?

Thanks,
Houmie


----------



## 2355738 (Dec 31, 2006)

the text of that subtitle is garbled in my computer too. 

I would say try a different subtitle...


----------



## houmie (Aug 22, 2008)

They all seem to be bad. I have taken several...very weird...

Damn it. Ahh well. I would have to translate the movie then...


----------

